# Are you prepared if NOTHING happens?



## TheAnt

An interesting idea came to me as I was reading and posting to all these threads regarding where to go, what to do, who to give to, etc etc. 

First off I want to say that this isnt a thread to tell me why Im wrong and that the S is definitely going to HTF. I would tend to agree with you... I dont think things will be any better in one year or maybe even ten years best case scenario.

So, are you prepared if nothing happens? If everything stays roughly static (prices, politically, economically, unemployment and such - hypothetically) Have your preps gotten to the point that if the S doesnt HTF are you in trouble? Are you going to be kicking yourself?

The reason I ask is because I think you have to prepare for both SHTF and no SHTF. Its a balancing act. I think most of you will just keep living the way you always have and that probably means you have prepped sensibly... others will do very well if SHTF but might kick themselves if it doesnt. 

Im just curious. Humor me?


----------



## Jerry D Young

Pretty much okay either way. I make it day by day, with what little discretionary funds I have going to preps. I do without some things I'd like to have, but I have peace of mind. If nothing happens before I die, the hardware and consumables go to family to sell or use.


----------



## joyfulheart

Wont affect us much.

Our food will be eaten.


----------



## Tirediron

We don't have anything that won't be used in our "normal " life, just more sooner, and unless we see rampent DEflation it is money well spent.


----------



## Jimmy24

TheAnt said:


> An interesting idea came to me as I was reading and posting to all these threads regarding where to go, what to do, who to give to, etc etc.
> 
> First off I want to say that this isnt a thread to tell me why Im wrong and that the S is definitely going to HTF. I would tend to agree with you... I dont think things will be any better in one year or maybe even ten years best case scenario.
> 
> So, are you prepared if nothing happens? If everything stays roughly static (prices, politically, economically, unemployment and such - hypothetically) Have your preps gotten to the point that if the S doesnt HTF are you in trouble? Are you going to be kicking yourself?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I think you have to prepare for both SHTF and no SHTF. Its a balancing act. I think most of you will just keep living the way you always have and that probably means you have prepped sensibly... others will do very well if SHTF but might kick themselves if it doesnt.
> 
> Im just curious. Humor me?


No brainer for me. Heck no it won't bother me!!! :congrat: Shoot just because I'm trying to be somewhat prepared for whatever may happen down the road, if we stay solvent and recover from all that's wrong, then you bet I would perfer that. As far as my lifestyle change I've made over the last 30+ years, I would have done that regardless.

My prepping is no more than glorified insurance. Only I can eat mine....:2thumb:

Sure I've enjoyed most of all the training I've tried to do, but living even on my reteat with ample food and water, having to possibliy protect me and mine all the time is not what I call fun. It would be a stressful life at best.

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------



## TheAnt

All sensible responses... about what I would have expected though I would still like to hear from others. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat

I would do the same thing I'm doign now to save money.I buy what I can when its on sale.I'd love to have a couple solar panels for fan in case we lose power,but otherwise I just buy for dogs and chics and garden.

I'm trying to save for dentist now to replace a filling.it cost more than when it was real gold they used.:scratch

I'd prepare more if we could .

We are working on boat to take to river if they don't suck all the water out it and kill all the fish before we can get there.

beach trip was called off because of smoke.So we just took the old bus for a trip to the city and had a little picnic in it in the parking lot.:dunno:Took the dogs,they love krystals.All our dogs are gypsys and very well on trips.


----------



## TheAnt

Meerkat said:


> I'm trying to save for dentist now to replace a filling.it cost more than when it was real gold they used.:scratch


Totally off topic but you should be able to request they use gold. Personally I think the other stuff they use looks better but its not worth anything if it falls out. At least when you are old and toothless you can live off the value of your fillings right?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

All of our preps fit right into our overall plan for a frugal/simple/self-sufficient lifestyle.


----------



## Meerkat

TheAnt said:


> Totally off topic but you should be able to request they use gold. Personally I think the other stuff they use looks better but its not worth anything if it falls out. At least when you are old and toothless you can live off the value of your fillings right?


LOL,I'm already old,not toothless'yet'.:2thumb:

I thought it was on topic.oops:


----------



## TheAnt

Meerkat said:


> LOL,I'm already old,not toothless'yet'.:2thumb:
> 
> I thought it was on topic.oops:


Im sorry, I meant my reply was off topic.. but then I can hijack my own thread if I can hijack yours right?


----------



## ahamon

*In which ways ?*

Many great answers to Ant's questions. Most were about expenses and space, and caches. What about psychologically? Are we prepared to be static then? When the Veterans Affairs quit shuffling me about, when I hit 5 years cancer free, at both times I noticed a strange mix of relief and disappointment. I was all prepped for the worst and , while I was thankful. I had no idea what the heck to do now. 
Does anyone think of this: Things are going okay, now what?


----------



## JayJay

Look, seriously, I do not like to shop----so, I can't see any drawbacks for NOT having to shop for the next 5 years!!!:congrat:
My dh says it makes him feel so secure to know if anything happens, he and I can sit it out and not want for anything...except those darn watermelons he brings home every day!!:ignore:


----------



## RevWC

If the S does not HTF I have wasted a whole lot of money, time, effort, worrying, conversation, blogging, wrinkle growth, sarcasm, farming, canning, tobacco growing, cheese making, rum mash, hoarding, silver purchases, ammo buying, beer making, and cigar rolling for nothing! H**y S**t where's the Tylenol!:nuts:


----------



## TheAnt

ahamon said:


> Many great answers to Ant's questions. Most were about expenses and space, and caches. What about psychologically? Are we prepared to be static then? When the Veterans Affairs quit shuffling me about, when I hit 5 years cancer free, at both times I noticed a strange mix of relief and disappointment. I was all prepped for the worst and , while I was thankful. I had no idea what the heck to do now.
> Does anyone think of this: Things are going okay, now what?


This is a big part of what I was getting at -- good questions. Some of us are invested... invested psychologically and we should be prepped in case our investment fails. I think that is the 'line in the sand' where if you cross over it you have gone overboard. That is -- if you have a problem with the possibility of things actually staying the same (or getting better).

Financially I know I will be better off if things get better or even stay the same. Psychologically it doesnt matter to me because I know God is in control and its all details.

Keep up the posts.. I think this is interesting considering 99% of our threads are posted with idea of SHTF as a forgone conclusion -- which it is not (as likely as it seems).


----------



## beanpicker

We preped for Y2K an nothing but a couple boxes of dry powdered milk was throwed out ( deep freeze problems ) an sold a few oil lamps at yard sales ( Now I have re stocked ) So I don't think I'll be kicking my butt over any thing we did or didn't do ,, In fact I'm still at the point that if somethng happened right now ,I would be kicking my butt for what I haven't got ready . I would rather go threw hard times now then think of my grand kids having to go threw it for I have "OLD TIME "knowledge that the younger generation is lost to.. This old body can't do work like I once did but my mouth an brain can still works to guide others.


----------



## JayJay

Some of us are invested... invested psychologically and we should be prepped in case our investment fails. 

Not so as I see it---I don't get real upset because I don't get to use that auto insurance because we didn't have a wreck or stolen vehicle...I don't get real upset because I don't get to use that homeowner's because my house isn't swept away in a flood, burned, or blown away by a tornado...

I'm invested, but only because it's the law...this 'prepping' investment is my doing, my decision, showing personal responsibility on my part..or maybe just because I don't like being hungry or cold..:ignore:


----------



## dirtgrrl

I've always lived the more self-sufficient, conservative lifestyle anyway. If nothing happens, I'll still be fine, growing food, staying outta debt, etc. and doing what I want to do. I've always enjoyed the contingency planning and scenario creation mindgames, and prepping is really just an extension of that. Kind of like a really serious hobby...

Financially, I'd be better off if nothing happened, but I think a lot of us would be living like this regardless. I always tell the few people I talk to about this that I'm not sacrificing anything I need to do today to in order to prepare for the worst tomorrow.

It's a really interesting question and I'm glad you asked it.


----------



## TimB

We pray for the best and prepare for the worst. It wouldn't bother me one bit if the S didn't HTF but we are ready if it does. Like Jerry said, if I go before it does, the family knows where everything is and nothing will be wasted. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## BillS

TheAnt said:


> An interesting idea came to me as I was reading and posting to all these threads regarding where to go, what to do, who to give to, etc etc.
> 
> First off I want to say that this isnt a thread to tell me why Im wrong and that the S is definitely going to HTF. I would tend to agree with you... I dont think things will be any better in one year or maybe even ten years best case scenario.
> 
> So, are you prepared if nothing happens?


I would prefer that nothing happens but I have spent thousands of dollars on things I wouldn't normally buy. We have a good six months of food right now but much of it is stuff we wouldn't normally eat. For example, we have 100 cans each of Campbell's Tomato, Chicken Noodle, and Split Pea With Ham soups. The stuff is good for three years. At some point we'll either start eating it ourselves or we'll donate it to the local food pantry. I've also bought guns and ammo and I don't hunt. I bought a couple of kerosene stoves and I don't go camping. We also have about 120 boxes of cereal. In the next couple of months we'll have to start rotating it. I'll have to go through the 7 large storage totes and start pulling out the boxes with the earliest expiration dates.


----------



## tsrwivey

I really pray things don't get as bad as I think they might. I would LOVE for things to stay the same or get better. Regardless, we will maintain what we have done. Regardless of what happens nationally, we're still not immune to having personal SHTF situations.


----------



## Magus

I ate all my Y2K MREs I'm still ahead of the game in medical supplies,I'm always needing bandages,and I don't reckon ammo and a rifle eat much.whatever happens,I think I'll be o.k with it maybe.


----------



## power

Magus said:


> I ate all my Y2K MREs I'm still ahead of the game in medical supplies,I'm always needing bandages,and I don't reckon ammo and a rifle eat much.whatever happens,I think I'll be o.k with it maybe.


I didn't prep for Y2K. Never could see any reason to do so. I was at work at midnight. They sent out all kinds of extra workers and supervisors to the powerhouse expecting something to happen. There wasn't even a blink.


----------



## goshengirl

Interesting question.

For me, prepping is about being self-sufficient. Homesteading. It's the way I want to live, regardless. So I would not say that I'm invested in the s**t hitting the fan. Even the small amount of precious metals I've purchased - there's no loss, and I've always believed in things I could touch far more than the stock market, anyway.

In a way, I'm thankful for the fear of the SHTF, because it's pushed me to go outside the 'norm' and move to the country, build a big garden, learn about water collection/filtering, buying pms, buying guns, canning, dehydrating - all sorts of things. Next year's lesson: livestock. There's such a deep satisfaction that comes from being self-sufficient, and I'm grateful my eyes are no longer closed. I'm so much happier this way, and I believe DH is, too.


----------



## JayJay

I guess what many here are saying--is while thinking this is gonna happen..today, next year, or next decade... has left us with a 'prepping' kind of mind---_*I know my priorities are definitely changed *_and outlook on day to day has been preparing for the week to week...
So, if anyone sees that as a negative??? That's their problem.

Hey, I like that----a 'prepping' kind of mind!! I coined that phrase.:2thumb:


----------



## BillM

*Do you have insurance?*

Do you have insurance?

Would you still be allright if you never have to file a claim on it ?

:dunno:


----------



## Dixie

I think that is the 'line in the sand' where if you cross over it you have gone overboard. That is -- if you have a problem with the possibility of things actually staying the same (or getting better).

*If the S never HTF ....mentally I think I would be fine. I have always "prepped" but never knew there was a name for it or that there were others like me. Then I found out my aunt bought "extra" things but not to my degree. Her thoughts were: After the Lord comes back, maybe this will help someone else in not taking "the mark of the beast". 
I have always had a limit that I built to and it has come in handy at different times in our lives. After joining this forum I have expanded my limit quite a bit and if nothing happens.....oh but it already has! The price of food has (in some cases) doubled and tripled. I showed my Mom yesterday where the coffee I bought us for $6 and $6.50 was now over $13! I buy what we eat, so we use and buy more when on sale.

The non-food items, those I consider insurance, in case of storms or any power outages. Just remember these things in your will as to which kid gets which generator and the kids are on there way to self-sufficiency. *


----------



## beanpicker

Dixie I had to laught at your commet on whick kid gets what in your will.. a couple months back we set down with 3 of our 4 children , ( other lives far off ) but we was disscussing our will an was there any thing that they wanted... All 4 of our children are way better off then we are now, so none of them wanted much of any thing , when all of a sudden our youngest ( age 31 ) pipped up an said" I want the tolit paper,",, lol He is prepping an know the value of all our preps, an plans to come here when / if SHTF .He lives about a hour drive away.Anouther son lives S.C. an they too prep but plan on coming home when it get bad. Being so I think all our preps would be used in some way..


----------



## *Andi

Things happen ... three ice storms in a row and no power for more than three weeks ... a mini :shtf: 

Lost a job and having food to eat ... 

Not all :shtf: will be the same. Some small and some not so much so ...

A way of life that said, you will be alright. You can take care of you and yours ... nothing will be wasted.


----------



## kejmack

If nothing ever happens, I'll just eat it or use it eventually. I haven't made any preparations that I would kick myself for later. Everything I have done fits my lifestyle.


----------



## Foreverautumn

As far as I'm concerned, if S _doesn't_ hit the fan, _*so much the better!*_ Sure, I've bought a few things that I wouldn't have other wise, but they're really not going to break me, financially or space-wise. I've said before that my top priorities are getting out of debt and staying mobile. Prepping, at this point in time, is secondary, at least until I can get myself out of credit card debt. Until then, I prep when my finances permit, to the degree that they permit. Given the fact that I live in a single bedroom apartment in a city in a desert, there are going to real limits to what I *CAN* do to prepare in the first place.

Yes, I am still a committed prepper, but at the same time, I'm not gong to bankrupt myself to do it.


----------



## kejmack

BillS said:


> We have a good six months of food right now but much of it is stuff we wouldn't normally eat. For example, we have 100 cans each of Campbell's Tomato, Chicken Noodle, and Split Pea With Ham soups.


Why would you stock up on things you don't eat??? If the SHTF you are going to want comfort food and foods that remind you of "normalcy".


----------



## power

kejmack said:


> Why would you stock up on things you don't eat??? If the SHTF you are going to want comfort food and foods that remind you of "normalcy".


If SHTF you want any food.


----------



## NaeKid

*Andi said:


> Things happen ... three ice storms in a row and no power for more than three weeks ... a mini :shtf:
> 
> Lost a job and having food to eat ...
> 
> Not all :shtf: will be the same. Some small and some not so much so ...
> 
> A way of life that said, you will be alright. You can take care of you and yours ... nothing will be wasted.


Well said! :congrat:

Every single day there is another TEOTWAWKI situation, sometimes it is personal (loss of job, loss of house), sometimes it is community (flood, storm, fire) and sometimes it can be country-wide (financial meltdown, nuclear, solar-storm).

Something is always happening, being prepared in many ways (water, food, clothing, shelter in that order) is the only way to easily survive personal TEOTWAWKI --- not waiting for the government to step in is the best way to survive any TEOTWAWKI

:beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe

If things never get as bad as most of us think they will, we will have no regrets as to items we have acquired. The only things that probably wouldn't be used are the non-petro powered farm implements and a few 1 and 2 man cross-cut saws. We only spent a few hundred dollars on it and if we never need to use that stuff, great. I prefer the tractor, chainsaws and hydraulic log splitter anyway. :2thumb:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

TheAnt said:


> All sensible responses... about what I would have expected though I would still like to hear from others. :wave:


Life is best lived One Day at a Time!

Our preparation is no more than living the life we want with as little disturbance from outside forces as is possible in this the "Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave".

We "prepare" by becoming as self-suffient as we can. It's a badge of honor to be able to say we did it without anyone's help (or better, without having to ask someone's permission or pay a fee for a license!) Its living closer to Our Maker and further from the slavery of Keeping up with the Joneses!

Our heroes are the pioneers of America, those who sacrificed and worked hard to have the life, freedom and beauty of living WITH the land.

Our long-term goal is to pass on that way of living to our kids and grandkids!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

BillS said:


> I've also bought guns and ammo and I don't hunt. I bought a couple of kerosene stoves and I don't go camping. QUOTE]
> 
> Guns and ammo are true investments, totally better than anything in the stock market...even if S doesn't HTF collectors are buying guns. Check out the price change from a few yrs back, you'll see that in 5 or 10 yrs you might double or triple your investment. And like one of you stated, they don't eat anything!
> 
> My advice concerning the stoves and such, is start going camping! Take some inner city kid and introduce him to the outdoors!


----------



## Kai22

The skills I have learned by prepping are invaluable! I can build things now, hunt, preserve food, grow my own food, etc! But, I am totally prepared if NOTHING happens. The way I see it, I've just got this new hobby of self sufficiency and have changed my lifestyle. My food storage is rotated, my other emergency supplies come out anyway during our nasty long winters, my guns are used for hunting. My preps allow me to sleep at night. They are there if I ever have to depend on them, but if I never have to, nothing will go to waste.


----------



## Jason

This thread is absolutely incredible. An excellent idea initially and everyone had excellent comments. This is one of those threads that really makes you think.

As for us, we're kind of in the same boat as most other people. We've learned a heck of a lot of neat stuff and gotten ahold of some new equipment and (even more importantly) the skills to use that equipment.I really hope that everything stays normal. I have a job that I like and I want my boy to go to school and grow up in a normal world. But if that's not the case, we'll be ready.


----------



## Genevieve

Frugal_Farmers said:


> All of our preps fit right into our overall plan for a frugal/simple/self-sufficient lifestyle.


This right here. If you're not usng , on a daily basis ,what you store, then whats the point? This isn't some game I'm playing at or hobby. This is our lifestyle.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*More Important to Prep Than Ever*

Just $.02 from a long time prepper ...... grew up prepping and was prepared thru all the nuc scares and decades of crap ......

My opinion that with the current world situations, the lack of US leadership and the crumbling society, it's more important than ever to be prepared .......

Should be thinking along the lines of long term self suffiency ..... 30, 60, 90 days of preps wouldn't cut it ...... serious thought should be given to self defense .......


----------



## HarleyRider

*What... me worry???*

If the SHTF I have:

1. Food to eat.
2. Water to drink.
3. Alternative energy sources to power things.
4. Weapons to hunt with or defend myself and my family.
5. The ability and inventory to grow crops for food and/or medicine.
6. Sufficient monetary savings (of one type or another ).
7. A place to live that is mortgage free with lots of land.

If the S does not HTF I still have the same as above (just don't have to use some of them as quickly).

:beercheer:


----------



## TheAnt

All good responses I'd say! Thank you all... as many of you said this is a way of life and if you're doing anything that you would regret if the S didnt HTF then you are probably doing something wrong.

Thank you all for the honest responses!


----------



## Possumfam

I truly hope it doesn't happen. Sometimes I think we have too much, other times, I think we have hardly enough stored. I know better than to look to Hollywood for guidance, but I finally watched a movie that was recommended time and time again - The Book of Eli. UGH! I could hardly stomach it. If it ever came to something like that - nope - I don't think I could make it. I do like the A/C, washing machines, and not having to worry about strangers knocking at the door looking for who knows what. But, reading the Bible, I know it will come sooner or later, and why not on our watch? I'll need to pray for wisdom to know what to do when. Could I take the life of another? I think that if it got to that point, the damage would've already been done. I wouldn't probably prevent something, I'd probably be reacting to what has already happened. I don't like to think about the many different gory details. If people maintained some type of humanity, yes, we could sustain ourselves, but I think people will have lost their minds. Look back at the looting and violence in other HTF scenarios. Nope, I hope it never happens.


----------



## TheAnt

Possumfam said:


> I truly hope it doesn't happen. Sometimes I think we have too much, other times, I think we have hardly enough stored. I know better than to look to Hollywood for guidance, but I finally watched a movie that was recommended time and time again - The Book of Eli. UGH! I could hardly stomach it. If it ever came to something like that - nope - I don't think I could make it. I do like the A/C, washing machines, and not having to worry about strangers knocking at the door looking for who knows what. But, reading the Bible, I know it will come sooner or later, and why not on our watch? I'll need to pray for wisdom to know what to do when. Could I take the life of another? I think that if it got to that point, the damage would've already been done. I wouldn't probably prevent something, I'd probably be reacting to what has already happened. I don't like to think about the many different gory details. If people maintained some type of humanity, yes, we could sustain ourselves, but I think people will have lost their minds. Look back at the looting and violence in other HTF scenarios. Nope, I hope it never happens.


The Book of Eli is an AWESOME movie! The worst part being that they had to put the Bible next to religious texts... but thats what you would expect.

Anyway, I agree with you and pray that things get better rather than worse. I must say though that if the S did HTF I dont think it would be the end of the world... only the end of the world as *we* know it. It could take some time but civility would return to a degree just as it has in the past. The truth is that the US (as well as much of the west) is in a time of historically unprecidented prosperity -- that prosperity may be on a downhill trend now but we are headed back to a historical norm where you have to fight to get what you need and then fight to keep it. Thats been life for thousands of years -- harsh and brutal.


----------



## Possumfam

TheAnt said:


> but we are headed back to a historical norm where you have to fight to get what you need and then fight to keep it. Thats been life for thousands of years -- harsh and brutal.


That's the part I struggle with - I'm not much of a fighter. Not fond of harsh and brutal. Guess what I long for is Heaven - peace, kindness, love. People helping each other out instead of taking advantage - all in one accord. That is SO NOT part of this world.


----------



## TheAnt

Possumfam said:


> That's the part I struggle with - I'm not much of a fighter. Not fond of harsh and brutal. Guess what I long for is Heaven - peace, kindness, love. People helping each other out instead of taking advantage - all in one accord. That is SO NOT part of this world.


Certainly nothing wrong with that sentiment but if hard times come you gotta do what ya gotta do. Also, understand that as a Christian (I assume) YOU are not part of this world.


----------



## tugboats

Prepping has saved me thousands of dollars. I have learned skills that I have put to use. Carpentry, Electrical, Plumbing, woodworking, blacksmithing, gardening and lastly boatbuilding. To be able to provide for my family I needed to learn these skills for the future. My only debt is to my family. The house, cars and BOL are now all free and clear. Taxes, insurance and utilities are all that will come due.
The reason for my current situation is from prepping. Prepping has given me a sense of well being that can not be described. I am not weatlthy in monetary terms but I can live like a King even now(We are in the fifth day of a power outage). 
My neighbors all had generators but no gas. Generators with no oil in them. Generators with no transfer switch. They were able to drive a few miles and get supplies. Us, we lounged, opened up some home made beer, BBQed some venison tenderloins and washed it down with some homemade wine and baked some dessert in the dutch oven.
The classes I took to learn various skills paid off. We live high on the hog only because we prep, look ahead and plan...plan...plan. The boat I learned to build has kept my son and I close and focused on an end goal of fishing. We get away 2 days a month. The garden keeps one of my daughters and I in a close and tight relationship. My other daughter loves to reload ammo for us. Reloading is our time together. My wife and I enjoy doing everything we can on the smallest budget possible, if I buy gas for xxx dollars this gives her a life mission to find it 3 cents cheaper. We are closer to our kids than any other family we know.
Not only has prepping saved us tons of bucks, just stop and figure the value what we have gained. 
Our "preps" have already served thier purpose and if nothing happens something great has already happened to our family.


----------



## power

tugboats said:


> Prepping has saved me thousands of dollars. I have learned skills that I have put to use. Carpentry, Electrical, Plumbing, woodworking, blacksmithing, gardening and lastly boatbuilding. To be able to provide for my family I needed to learn these skills for the future. My only debt is to my family. The house, cars and BOL are now all free and clear. Taxes, insurance and utilities are all that will come due.
> The reason for my current situation is from prepping. Prepping has given me a sense of well being that can not be described. I am not weatlthy in monetary terms but I can live like a King even now(We are in the fifth day of a power outage).
> My neighbors all had generators but no gas. Generators with no oil in them. Generators with no transfer switch. They were able to drive a few miles and get supplies. Us, we lounged, opened up some home made beer, BBQed some venison tenderloins and washed it down with some homemade wine and baked some dessert in the dutch oven.
> The classes I took to learn various skills paid off. We live high on the hog only because we prep, look ahead and plan...plan...plan. The boat I learned to build has kept my son and I close and focused on an end goal of fishing. We get away 2 days a month. The garden keeps one of my daughters and I in a close and tight relationship. My other daughter loves to reload ammo for us. Reloading is our time together. My wife and I enjoy doing everything we can on the smallest budget possible, if I buy gas for xxx dollars this gives her a life mission to find it 3 cents cheaper. We are closer to our kids than any other family we know.
> Not only has prepping saved us tons of bucks, just stop and figure the value what we have gained.
> Our "preps" have already served thier purpose and if nothing happens something great has already happened to our family.


Great first post.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SpaceGhost

HarleyRider said:


> If the SHTF I have:
> 
> 1. Food to eat.
> 2. Water to drink.
> 3. Alternative energy sources to power things.
> 4. Weapons to hunt with or defend myself and my family.
> 5. The ability and inventory to grow crops for food and/or medicine.
> 6. Sufficient monetary savings (of one type or another ).
> 7. A place to live that is mortgage free with lots of land.
> 
> If the S does not HTF I still have the same as above (just don't have to use some of them as quickly).
> 
> :beercheer:


Got the first 4 covered, need to learn 5, will never have 6, and they ain't never kicking me outta my house. For number 7 I figure I keep paying my payments, or the S HTF, so the bank goes under, no one to kick me out untill I run out of food and ammo.

I pray every day for the S not to HTF. But, I got some food saved up, and in a way, we get a little SHTF every month or so. Things are ok for a while, then we get short... and live off preps 'till payday. I don't figure I really have enough of anything yet, for a real SHTF, but it's a good start. Nothing happens, all the better.


----------



## goshengirl

tugboats said:


> Prepping has saved me thousands of dollars. I have learned skills that I have put to use. Carpentry, Electrical, Plumbing, woodworking, blacksmithing, gardening and lastly boatbuilding. To be able to provide for my family I needed to learn these skills for the future. My only debt is to my family. The house, cars and BOL are now all free and clear. Taxes, insurance and utilities are all that will come due.
> The reason for my current situation is from prepping. Prepping has given me a sense of well being that can not be described. I am not weatlthy in monetary terms but I can live like a King even now(We are in the fifth day of a power outage).
> My neighbors all had generators but no gas. Generators with no oil in them. Generators with no transfer switch. They were able to drive a few miles and get supplies. Us, we lounged, opened up some home made beer, BBQed some venison tenderloins and washed it down with some homemade wine and baked some dessert in the dutch oven.
> The classes I took to learn various skills paid off. We live high on the hog only because we prep, look ahead and plan...plan...plan. The boat I learned to build has kept my son and I close and focused on an end goal of fishing. We get away 2 days a month. The garden keeps one of my daughters and I in a close and tight relationship. My other daughter loves to reload ammo for us. Reloading is our time together. My wife and I enjoy doing everything we can on the smallest budget possible, if I buy gas for xxx dollars this gives her a life mission to find it 3 cents cheaper. We are closer to our kids than any other family we know.
> Not only has prepping saved us tons of bucks, just stop and figure the value what we have gained.
> Our "preps" have already served thier purpose and if nothing happens something great has already happened to our family.


:congrat: I so enjoyed reading this post!


----------



## Combat_Tupperware

I actually hope I am preparing for nothing. I live in a hurricane zone, so I have actually needed to do this to an extent for awhile.


----------



## Kursac

I don't buy into the fall of the civilized world but I do believe in being prepared for all kinds of contingencies. Natural disasters happen, Power failures happen. I live close enough to the coast to drive to the beach but far enough that my compound could survive most natural events. I have a nuclear plant close enough to be a thorn in my side. I also believe in being self reliant & having some kind of plan for the future. Some people are born victims, some are leaders, hunters, predators, followers & killers. You should always be prepared no matter what the social structure is. I tend to believe that natural events more likely than any long term global social disaster.


----------



## Ezmerelda

*Andi said:


> Lost a job and having food to eat ... :shtf:


And that's where we've been for the last three months. My dh was worrying until I consolidated all our food stores into one room - then he could see that we would be all right.


----------



## JayJay

And on that note from Ezmerelda...I needed gallon freezer bags, aluminum foil, baking soda, and salt.....I went to the store..my 11 X 12 foot bedroom with lots of our buckets and shelfs (8 X 8 X 2)FULL of supplies and foods, and entire closet stacked with canned goods.

Why would that bother me???:gaah: Or anyone for that matter??:dunno:


----------



## JayJay

Combat_Tupperware said:


> I actually hope I am preparing for nothing. I live in a hurricane zone, so I have actually needed to do this to an extent for awhile.


Nope--not me--I pray for that 'reset' button to get pushed...I want my America back with only Americans running it---if not natural born then 'heart born'.:2thumb:

Know what they say...either lead or follow, or get out of my damn way!!!:scratch


----------



## goshengirl

Ezmerelda said:


> And that's where we've been for the last three months. My dh was worrying until I consolidated all our food stores into one room - then he could see that we would be all right.


:congrat: It truly does take a burden off your shoulders when you can see what you have and you realize what it will provide. We've been down that unemployment road (and are now down the 'under'employment road) - it can be so hard on a provider. Although I'm ready to be off that road, I'm thankful for the lessons we've been given and the things we're learning. I pray your trip down that road will be over soon.

JayJay, I know what you mean about walking into that 'store' - and why would anyone thing that's strange? My non-prepping family thought it was strange that I was building a supply of food and other stuff in the storeroom. Now my husband sees how much it's helped us to be able to stock up on items when the price is low - even my teenager gets a rush when he scores at the grocery store by being able to find one of his favorite foods on sale and being able to stock up. It's now second nature for him (and the rest of the family) to get needed items out of the storeroom, rather than putting them on a shopping list and having to wait.

I'm learning that rough financial times makes us much more practical and efficient. I'd like to not struggle so hard, but I never intend to give up these lessons. It's much more fun being practical and efficient!


----------



## TheAnt

JayJay said:


> Nope--not me--I pray for that 'reset' button to get pushed...I want my America back with only Americans running it---if not natural born then 'heart born'.:2thumb:
> 
> Know what they say...either lead or follow, or get out of my damn way!!!:scratch


Hehe, in a way I have to agree with you -- where did the founding fathers put that reset button anyway???


----------



## Turtle

TheAnt said:


> Hehe, in a way I have to agree with you -- where did the founding fathers put that reset button anyway???


In the fine print of the Second Amendment.


----------



## 101airborne

We won't be effected much if something does'nt happen. The majority of our preps can be rotated and are. So worse case scenerio if something doesn't happen is we could go about 18 months without buying any "staples" like coffee, sugar, dry milk/creamer, beans,rice, flour, and such.


----------



## JayJay

goshengirl said:


> :congrat: It truly does take a burden off your shoulders when you can see what you have and you realize what it will provide. We've been down that unemployment road (and are now down the 'under'employment road) - it can be so hard on a provider. Although I'm ready to be off that road, I'm thankful for the lessons we've been given and the things we're learning. I pray your trip down that road will be over soon.
> 
> JayJay, I know what you mean about walking into that 'store' - and why would anyone thing that's strange? My non-prepping family thought it was strange that I was building a supply of food and other stuff in the storeroom. Now my husband sees how much it's helped us to be able to stock up on items when the price is low - even my teenager gets a rush when he scores at the grocery store by being able to find one of his favorite foods on sale and being able to stock up. It's now second nature for him (and the rest of the family) to get needed items out of the storeroom, rather than putting them on a shopping list and having to wait.
> 
> I'm learning that rough financial times makes us much more practical and efficient. I'd like to not struggle so hard, but I never intend to give up these lessons. It's much more fun being practical and efficient!


If nothing else, think of the gas we saved?? THink of the money we saved the last 3 years with the price increases happening faster than rabbits reproducing!!!


----------



## JayJay

TheAnt said:


> Hehe, in a way I have to agree with you -- where did the founding fathers put that reset button anyway???


 I'm assured the 'idiots' who think they know how to run things are about to be introduced to the location of that button and it just may be the citizens of this here 'REPUBLIC' showing them not only where, but how!!!


----------



## TheAnt

JayJay said:


> I'm assured the 'idiots' who think they know how to run things are about to be introduced to the location of that button and it just may be the citizens of this here 'REPUBLIC' showing them not only where, but how!!!


I would love to see that in my lifetime... preferably a peaceful button but the button either way. To see true freedom, once again, for us and our children and their children!


----------



## bacpacker

*Prepared if nothing happens?*

Just found this site a couple days ago. Reading this thread, I liked it so much I joined the Forum, so I could post here.

I grew up farming with my parents, grandparents, uncle's and neighbors. All the older generation grew up during the depression by living on the animals and produce they raised. Most of them had never worked a public job until TVA started building the dams in East Tn not long before WWII. I learned so much from all of them about how to raise animals, gardens, fruit, etc. We also repaired and maintained everything we had, which has worked out good for me professionally.

I prepped a little for Y2K, still have some of that stuff. Went away from prepping for a couple years and realized pretty quickly what a mistake that was. Since then we have concentrated on food and supplies that will allow us to get by a job loss (it has worked), natural disasters (had a rash of tornados this spring and lots of damage to our place), or political disasters ( which I believe we've been in for many years and getting worse). We also raise a large garden every year (1/2 acre+), orchard and small fruits. Started raising chickens this spring and expect to double the size of the flock by next year.

Our long term goal is to move to a larger piece of land in the next few years and go off grid. Prepping is our lifestyle. I don't see anything changing in the way we do thing if the S dont HTF. Life is much easier now than it would be if it did.

Glad to be on the forum and I'm looking forward to what you all have to teach me.


----------



## Barfife

kejmack said:


> If nothing ever happens, I'll just eat it or use it eventually. I haven't made any preparations that I would kick myself for later. Everything I have done fits my lifestyle.


I agree completely. I told all my kids (all grown) that, if nothing ever happens, at least my wife and I won't have to resort to eating dog food when we get older and broker!


----------



## TheAnt

bacpacker said:


> Just found this site a couple days ago. Reading this thread, I liked it so much I joined the Forum, so I could post here.
> 
> I grew up farming with my parents, grandparents, uncle's and neighbors. All the older generation grew up during the depression by living on the animals and produce they raised. Most of them had never worked a public job until TVA started building the dams in East Tn not long before WWII. I learned so much from all of them about how to raise animals, gardens, fruit, etc. We also repaired and maintained everything we had, which has worked out good for me professionally.
> 
> I prepped a little for Y2K, still have some of that stuff. Went away from prepping for a couple years and realized pretty quickly what a mistake that was. Since then we have concentrated on food and supplies that will allow us to get by a job loss (it has worked), natural disasters (had a rash of tornados this spring and lots of damage to our place), or political disasters ( which I believe we've been in for many years and getting worse). We also raise a large garden every year (1/2 acre+), orchard and small fruits. Started raising chickens this spring and expect to double the size of the flock by next year.
> 
> Our long term goal is to move to a larger piece of land in the next few years and go off grid. Prepping is our lifestyle. I don't see anything changing in the way we do thing if the S dont HTF. Life is much easier now than it would be if it did.
> 
> Glad to be on the forum and I'm looking forward to what you all have to teach me.


bacpacker, welcome to the forum. You know, I have been greatly encouraged to see so many folks on this forum who have the right mindset about prepping. I didnt expect to find that, actually. You and I are on the same track -- best of luck to you on finding your OTG land!


----------



## Meerkat

We prepare as best we can,but mainly we just try to survive this economy and a few years of medical bills that bankrupted us.Spend all extra money on this land and a trip once a year.I can and dehydrate to save money more than anything else.We work at getting gardens ready to save on food,same with chickens.Dogs protect us and chickens fed us no other animals left that is'nt useful.I loved my horse and donkey,hubby could'nt look at the barn without tearing up,he really loved that horse.


----------



## Ponce

"I live for today, but I am ready for tomorrow"... Ponce


----------



## Kursac

Meerkat said:


> We prepare as best we can,but mainly we just try to survive this economy and a few years of medical bills that bankrupted us.Spend all extra money on this land and a trip once a year.I can and dehydrate to save money more than anything else.We work at getting gardens ready to save on food,same with chickens.Dogs protect us and chickens fed us no other animals left that is'nt useful.I loved my horse and donkey,hubby could'nt look at the barn without tearing up,he really loved that horse.


I parted with my horses 2 years ago & I haven't been the same since. It certainly took the wind out of my sails when it comes to working around the property.


----------



## MrsSellaneous

The anthopper! I am a little of both. If nothing happens I will be in good shape and definitely not disappointed. If something does occur I am sure I will wish that I had done more.


----------



## testhop

i sure hope so .
one thing sure food prices are sure to go up .
and that is an other reason to prep.


----------



## TheAnt

mrssellaneous said:


> The anthopper! I am a little of both. If nothing happens I will be in good shape and definitely not disappointed. If something does occur I am sure I will wish that I had done more.


 Why you slanderous... well, I'll forgive you this once 

I have to admit Ill be a little disappointed if the F doesnt get a little S on it but Ill be OK -- I prep for both possibilities.


----------



## musketjim

*No Change*

Nothing different for me and mine. Just continue carving out my little fiefdom on the river. Listen to Trapline Chatter (Alaska radio). Take care of my grandkids at the cabin all summer. Living the dream and hope I'm wrong and it stays that way.

The whole world sucks,America sucks less and Alaska don't suck at all.:usaflag:


----------



## Ponce

If nothing happens I'll be one darn pissed off guy, what the hell would I do with my 7 years of food and 1,750 rolls of tp?........nawwwwwwww something is going to happen, from my point of view everthing is down hill :gaah:


----------



## lotsoflead

I've paid for fire,auto,flood,storm, medical insurance for yrs and nothing has happened,at least I get to use this insurance if nothing happens as the premiums don't get mailed to some ins. company thousands of miles from here, they stay in my basement.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

We will be alright as we always are if TSHTF or not..( I hope). ABout the only prep that wont eve get used would be bullets and guns cause I have never hunted, but I already had the guns and ammo for about 15 years prior to starting to prep. 

I think we can pretty much eat and plant and live as we always have. Just wont have to make many trips to grocery store. :2thumb:


----------



## TheAnt

Ur5hittingMe said:


> We will be alright as we always are if TSHTF or not..( I hope). ABout the only prep that wont eve get used would be bullets and guns cause I have never hunted, but I already had the guns and ammo for about 15 years prior to starting to prep.
> 
> I think we can pretty much eat and plant and live as we always have. Just wont have to make many trips to grocery store. :2thumb:


Well if nothing happens fell free to drop me a line and I can take those pesky and dangerous bullets and guns off your hands. Give you more room to store other things. :2thumb:

It's a win-win!!!


----------



## The_Blob

what will I do if NOTHING happens?... 

:hmmm:

...

...

...

:beercheer: :2thumb: :woohoo: :2thumb: :beercheer:


----------



## Clarice

Wouldn't it be great if nothing bad happened?? That's why I always say Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best. We will continue as always, putting food back and improving our little piece of earth.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

lotsoflead said:


> I've paid for fire,auto,flood,storm, medical insurance for yrs and nothing has happened,at least I get to use this insurance if nothing happens as the premiums don't get mailed to some ins. company thousands of miles from here, they stay in my basement.


Great point! We are living the life we prefer to live, and being prepared never goes out of style!


----------



## SMOKEYMOUNTAIN

The things I buy for prepping are things that I would use anyways besides guns, ammo, and PMs.

If anything the idea of TSHTF has increased my overall wealth with physical, hard assets, which is a good thing in a diversified portfolio. My portfolio was seriously lacking hard, physical assets before the Great Recession.


----------



## Jimmy24

Ever lose your job? Ever have or close friends lose their jobs? 

SHTF in many ways....

Jimmy


----------



## lefty

It is a life style of self reliance and making sure are ready for life. We are able to handle my 2 year unemployment because we prepared


----------



## UniqueOldGal

If nothing happens I'll be fine too because I Enjoy so much the peace of mind (food&water,defenses,&portable shelter)and sense of accomplishment (learning lots of interesting skills) that prepping gives me! 
I know the stored food;the rotating and especially bulk grains (that we may have for years) will have saved us a Lot of money over time too so I feel practical about it all.


----------



## k0xxx

We had this very conversation at a local group meeting. There were around 42 people present, and the general consensus was that we pray that we are just over reacting to current events because none of us want our children and grand children to grow up in a SHTF world. Not one person would admit to actually believing that nothing will happen. There's just too much that points otherwise (which is why we are all here).

Even if I knew that things would all be worked out, and that there would never be another disaster, I wouldn't change the way I live. Heck, I've been prepping for over 35 years now, although it wasn't called that back then. As UniqueOldGal stated (welcome, BTW), there's just too much peace of mind knowing that you could handle most anything that comes your way.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

I have really enjoyed this thread and the many, many wonderful comments! I had to sit back and let my imagination wander to see how I would be in a non-SHTF world. I wandered mentally through all the senarios and the reasons for the prepping now. So, here is how I would react to if Nothing bad occurred as a SHTF world.

I would have the ability to go camping, having all my supplies readily at hand and not have to run to the store for a lot of last minute shopping before traveling to the campsite. When we arrive there, we will be able to talk and laugh loudly, hike openly on the trails rather than having to stay inside treelines, wear bright carefree clothes! With no escape and evasion attitude, we could lay our bedrolls out in the open on a lazy afternoon and watch the cloud formations without having to strain our vision for spying drones or spying, armed drones. 

When we're finished camping and get back home, we'll have chores to do and errands to run but that won't be a worry since there will be plenty of spare fuel for the ol' warpony (mini-van) to get us to the places we have to go. We'll be so much richer for the things that used to be on the to-do list that would now be the All Done List and all the abilities and skills we have acquired will be put to good use by teaching what we know to others in a much more relaxed condition. Everything we were growing in a garden and orchard would still feed us but now we could share freely and enjoy it without the thought that we had to bug out and the starving hordes invaded the garden and orchard, stripping it and destroying it in the process.

We will all breathe deeply of the freshness of freedoms that once were a taken-for-granted experience. We will see the clarity of the colors of nature as the burdens of conflict, fear, steeliness have melted into the sweetnesss of inner strengths realized. All in all, at this form of a crossroads, preppers do have the peace of mind that we are all ready for most anything and if we are not, we have the abilities and stamina to become ready will little panic, of the panic levels the unprepared would face.

I take another deep breath, unsure if I am truly ready but also willing to face what comes either way. I have to, like others here, I have people depending on me, too.


----------



## fedorthedog

I got fire insurance on the house and car insurance dont want to use either. Same with preps, but I have them for the same reason, I may need them.


----------



## Peppersgirl

TheAnt said:


> An interesting idea came to me as I was reading and posting to all these threads regarding where to go, what to do, who to give to, etc etc.
> 
> First off I want to say that this isnt a thread to tell me why Im wrong and that the S is definitely going to HTF. I would tend to agree with you... I dont think things will be any better in one year or maybe even ten years best case scenario.
> 
> So, are you prepared if nothing happens? If everything stays roughly static (prices, politically, economically, unemployment and such - hypothetically) Have your preps gotten to the point that if the S doesnt HTF are you in trouble? Are you going to be kicking yourself?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I think you have to prepare for both SHTF and no SHTF. Its a balancing act. I think most of you will just keep living the way you always have and that probably means you have prepped sensibly... others will do very well if SHTF but might kick themselves if it doesnt.
> 
> Im just curious. Humor me?


Plan for the worst and hope for the best. It's always been how we have lived.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

I should add a P.S. to my previous post:

I wouldn't change a thing about this prepping stuff, it'f fun, it's convenient, and I'll be ready for most anything that comes along...and I don;t see the need of quitting!


----------



## Possumfam

If nothing ever happened - AMEN! In a year (or ten) from now, the prices will likely go up, and I'll have saved a bunch! Can't lose.


----------



## artash

As for us, I feel that we are fairly well prepared for what ever may come along. 

I did do a quick check of my pantry and storage cabinets in the garage and we could use more bottled water for drinking and canned veg/fruits. 

I've gotten our family by for over a week with very little to go on and no power or water. 

Having lived in the middle of the Pacific Ocean most of my life, you learn inherently to be prepared, or should I say be able to survive. 

Hurricanes, etc…

I could use some kind of “camp fire” type of cookware. 

I use to have all of that, an old stovetop percolator and so on. 

All I have now is a cast iron pan, a covered pot would be useful. 

We live in the High Desert now, so I don’t think that we would need fuel for heat (it really doesn’t get that cold here anyway), just cooking. 

But as chef Pete made mention, you can eat foods cold. 

As for protecting our supply, well, it’s legal to carry a firearm here.


----------



## tiedami

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Won't affect me much. Everything I've purchased and prepped I can and do use to reduce food cost and dependency on factory farms (and their chemicals and oil). Some of the other items are tools and are useful as a (soon to be) homeowner. Other preps are wonderful to use while camping and hiking.


----------



## ms_a2gwus

ContinualHarvest said:


> ...a (soon to be) homeowner.


Congrats on getting closer to your goal! :2thumb:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

ms_a2gwus said:


> Congrats on getting closer to your goal! :2thumb:


Thanks. It'll be a starter home. Well be there for hopefully just 5 years and can then upgrade to something a little further out of town.


----------



## *Andi

tiedami said:


> I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it!


And that is it in a nutshell... :congrat:

Lots of different things can happen ... It is best to have, than to have not!!!

Right now ... I feel the need to dig out and watch the movie twister.


----------



## griffithmontana

There wont be much change in my life, I will always have something put away to fall back onto, should the need arise.


----------



## Woody

In my looking at it, it has already started happening. All the goods and sundries that I bought a few years ago are much more expensive now. I have saved money or more specifically I have saved value from my fiat dollars. Heck, even just from last year I am ‘making’ my hard earned fiat dollars have the same value they did last year.

I noticed an example on Sunday while doing laundry. The detergent I paid 10.99 regular price for… whenever I bought that bottle in rotation… is now 16.99. I was able to buy two on sale for 12.99 each. The toilet paper 12 packs I bought… maybe 3 years ago were 4.49 regular price and now they are 7.99 ON SALE. I will have to check how many sheets per roll, I bet there are fewer also.

So I see it as being prepared for what is happening right now. Speaking of that, it is time to take stock of garden hand tools and purchase a few backups.


----------



## kappydell

Nothing happening wouild be swell. I believe everything in moderation, including prepping. Then you can relax and enjoy the show...


----------



## sailaway

As my store bought food preps get older and toward end of shelf life I cycle them out to one of the local food banks. eventually I hope to evolve out of store bought to doing my own canning.


----------



## Viking

Ponce said:


> "I live for today, but I am ready for tomorrow"... Ponce


Great quote, very fitting. We continue to build things like a large deck which if I was so worried about the SHTF we wouldn't be doing. As for stored food we have been bringing forward oldest stock and if we don't use it we donate it to food banks.


----------



## JustUs

I truly believe the S with HTF, BUT I don't know that it will happen in my lifetime. So we prepare in a way that makes our spirits at ease and teach our children along with ourselves (but are not as "die-hard" as some). Our kids (13 & 9) know the what's and why's of what we do. We talk about SHTF, but we don't talk in absolutes. I have flat out told them I do these because I feel led to do so. But I don't know that it is my life I am prepping for...it could be that I am to learn the skills so that I can pass them on to my children so they can protect their children.

Either way, we spend only what we can afford and only buy what we can use. So it is all used for one reason or another.


----------



## Halyna

Sure, preppers are prepared for anything
So, if nothing happens this year I will just rotate my foods, then replace each item with double
BUT there are so many preppers with numbers growing by bounds, I do think it is inevitable something will happen soon -within the next couple of months. 
There is some kind of sense of urgency out there 
Maybe the Good Lord has a plan for us


----------



## Gypsyshome

I agree with the frugal farmers, Its the good ole country is the life for me. 
Actually I feel we are saving money in the long run... as the same food/supplies seem more expensive every time we shop. So where is the down side? I love a good sale


----------



## BillS

It would be nice if nothing happens but we'll definitely see an economic collapse. You can't create trillions of dollars out of thin air without having hyperinflation eventually. We now have monthly deficits the size of what our annual deficits used to be. The Fed prints whatever dollars it can't borrow. The Fed will keep creating dollars until the dollar is worthless. Other countries will eventually abandon the dollar for use in world trade and those dollars will hit our economy like a tsunami. The day OPEC stops accepting dollars as payment for oil America will become a third world country. I think it's absolutely impossible for America as we know it today to still exist 10 years from now or even 5 years from now. But is Lindsey Williams right? Will the dollar be worthless by the end of this year? That's the big question.


----------



## BillS

I would love it if I was wrong. I'd love to see unemployment go down, the deficit go down, GDP go back up, housing prices go up. I'd love to see my home business go back to 2008 levels. I went from having a temp job making $10 an hour to being self-employed and making as much as $1000 a week. I've seen that drop so much that I've had weeks where I didn't make $100. And all those temp jobs are long gone. I used to always have a temp job. And when I was working for one temp agency I'd have the other one calling me to see when I was available. Neither one has called me in months. I'm in my 50s. Nobody would hire me for a permanent job when the economy was good. Now I can't even get a temp job.


----------



## phxrising

I am just beginning to really prep but I think there are more than catastrophic disasters, threats, etc. that can happen. Temporary health setbacks, money going to emergency car repairs but you don't have to worry much because you have enough food you don't need to see the inside of a grocery store for a long time. 

I guess for me it's not only the possibilities but knowing I can go to sleep and night and my home is in order.


----------



## bigpaul

power said:


> If SHTF you want any food.


dont agree, why would you store food you dont normally eat? over here we have a saying" eat what you store, store what you eat"....dont buy something just cos its cheap(if you dont normally eat it) chances are it will get stuck at the back of the cupboard and never get eaten.:beercheer:


----------



## woodymedic

This seems to me to be yet another good reason to keep rotating your food, water and medical supplies every 6 months or so.


----------



## dawnwinds58

First thing I learned was no matter what you prep for, there is always a scenario you just couldn't include in your plans. A rare few say they can cover "everything." In the end though it will be the out of the blue, not even considered stuff that will get you. 

No doubt we'll have plenty of people who "picked wrong," myself included. If you prepped for radiation and dug under, then a tsunami from earth shift or meteor/asteroid impact will get you. Take high ground to be above the flood and nuclear fallout could take you down. Prep for "lights out" and nobody there, end up with overrun at your door defending what you stored up. 
The variations are endless.
My preps have become a way of thinking and living. Storage items are part of our food cycle, bring the new in and take the old out to use. We keep track of expiration dates by the quarterly maintenance schedule we have. Life is all about "use it or lose it," so we do.

What we do know if if there comes a day when the world changes, no matter the cause, be it price hikes, oil disappears, pandemic, war, or attack by the alien zombies from the 5th dimension, we have a better chance to survive than alot of people. So yup, I can handle nothing happening and knowing my family KNOWS how to survive and take care of each other.

So bring on dem' zombies!!


----------



## BillS

I can't prep for everything but there are a lot of ways to get to a complete economic collapse. That's ultimately what I'm preparing for. But I'm unprepared for nuclear reactor meltdowns, nuclear war, asteroid strike, worldwide pandemics, or a polar shift that makes the new north pole somewhere in the lower 48.


----------



## Preparedoffgrid62

AM old, toothless, well, one wisdom tooth for identifyin my corpse in the event of fascism, ate all my preps, time to relocate, rethink, restock, retire, remarry..ah naw..go fishin, huntin, build my dream, buy a 4x4, canoe, build jet boat, run st john river 150 mph.. wild water taxi..rv camp ground, hobby science in sustainable energies, hoo hoo..build some, wish I could share all but..can't advertise  I feel dissapointment at thought of nothin happenin..well, just have ta start somethin then


----------



## db2469

I'm prepped more for nothing to happen than I am the worst case collapse scenario of course BUT, something will happen eventually so I'll continue to try to make the change to a more self-sufficient, off-grid lifestyle...


----------



## teotwaki

If nothing happens it makes no difference to me because prepping is just part of a lifestyle.

Maintain a frugal financial stance
Stay healthy, exercise and keep current with medical checkups
Continue to go hiking, camping, target shooting, etc.
Maintain and improve my overland vehicle and offroad trailer
Continue to improve my "bug-in" location (my house!)
Rotate stored food


----------



## BillM

*I was*

I was born prepaired for nothing .


----------



## sinbad

I prep as a part of my lifestyle, not necessarily because something will defintely happen. For examp[le, when I buy food in bulk, it is cheaper .

These days I am making a large table/bench in my home workshop. If SHTF, it will be very helpful for all kinds of McGyvering and improvizations. If no SHTF, it helps me in my endless DIY projects.

Prepping is helpful for "normal" life too. Problem only arises if prepping is mixed with some kind of pranoia or OCD type behavior


----------



## PennyPincher

BillS said:


> I would prefer that nothing happens but I have spent thousands of dollars on things I wouldn't normally buy. We have a good six months of food right now but much of it is stuff we wouldn't normally eat. For example, we have 100 cans each of Campbell's Tomato, Chicken Noodle, and Split Pea With Ham soups. The stuff is good for three years. At some point we'll either start eating it ourselves or we'll donate it to the local food pantry. I've also bought guns and ammo and I don't hunt. I bought a couple of kerosene stoves and I don't go camping. We also have about 120 boxes of cereal. In the next couple of months we'll have to start rotating it. I'll have to go through the 7 large storage totes and start pulling out the boxes with the earliest expiration dates.


Store what you eat, eat what you store.


----------



## PennyPincher

Turtle said:


> In the fine print of the Second Amendment.


Actually it is in The Declaration of Independence:

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --*That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness.* Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, *it is their duty*, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security..."


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

The title doesn't make sense to me.....


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

.....no offense



But the way i see it is :
Its better to be prepared and nothing happen.
Than not be prepared and somthing does happen.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Wow, I don't understand the question...'nothing' happens? Do you mean if there's no "Apocalypse"? Because being prepared helps each of us in ANY situation...floods, fires, disease outbreak, pestilence, nuclear accidents, tornados, terrorism, economic collapse, war, etc.
Anytime someone tells me 'your crazy' for having a plan, I simply nod because they are the irrational ones. 

So, I believe the correct question is: "Are you foolish enough to believe that no bad situation will ever happen again..." 

What happens if no one comes for you? What do you do? Ask yourself this and you have taken the first step at ensuring your long-term survival...

Just my $.02


----------



## mtexplorer

For me prepping isn't so much getting ready for the end as it is adopting a different lifestyle. It's a philosophy. For me it's not giving something up but trading one kind of life for another that IMHO is a better quality of life. Growing your own food is just smart these days with all the poisons the FDA allows the food industry to put in our food (Monsanto owns the FDA anyway). Buying food now is just economic sense. If I buy canned food today then 3 years from now it will be higher, don't think that point can be argued. If you're an economist, I'm not, I would guess that the savings on the food you buy today will be greatly worth more than a dividend on a savings account. That doesn't include investments, but for me that's not a risk I'm will to take with my money. Would rather buy 5k worth of long term food than lie awake at night worrying that the stock market is going to fail or the gov is going to seize my money with an executive order. Prepping is a lifestyle. Moving back to a simpler way of life, a healthier way of life, a more rewarding way of life. I don't prep and sit back and wait. I work each day to be more self sufficient. Solar power, minimizes wasting my money making utility Co executives richer. My own well, community provided water will go up as the cost of the municipality raising their own incomes and justifying their operational costs. I heat my house with wood (not everyone can) not because I have to, but because I can keep more of my income in my pocket. I can food because it makes economic sense, store food from your garden, buy meat, etc on sale and have it for future meals. Firearms, have been going up since I was old enough to buy my first, good investment even if I don't ever need them for anything except hunting. Just about everything we buy today will cost more in 1-3 years, most will agree with this. So the prepping philosophy is about fiscal responsibility as well as being ready for whatever storm might be coming. Presenting the prepping philosophy as being frugal and saving money is a great way to bring others into this ideology, at least it's the approach I use, others will have their own way. 
Just my thoughts

M


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Something will happen. Even if it's just higher prices for necessities next year. 
For example, you prep by learning how to grow and can your own and tomatoes. People go to the market and they cost 6 or 7 dollars for a little flavorless bunch of half rotten crap hothouse tomatoes or a jar of Ragu is 7 to 8 dollars and you keep hauling in hundreds of pounds of heirloom sun ripened delicious tomatoes for free because you bartered for some seeds a few years back and learned how to save your seeds. So, you have fresh tomatoes twice a weeks with your lunch. you save 7 bucks every meal. You put up 50-100 jars of home made sauce. Do the math. 
Theres money for that new iphone you want or on a larger scale, a vacation or something to go into a rainy day fund if the car dies or you lose your job.
Something will happen, can't know what will happen but knowing how and actually doing more for yourself costs a lot less in most cases than having someone else do it for you.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

Prepping is a fascinating undertaking...especially for me. I was planning to go south in the event of SHTF scenario, and now I am planning to go north. My immediate plan is to go off the grid and homestead in the mountains. My belief is that urban survival in SHTF scenario is greatly reduced, and even bugging out appears to be extremely risky. We have begun to prepare to go off the grid as a precaution to whatever may happen. If we are able to actualize this goal, then we feel that we are in a better position no matter what happens. After being involved in prepping for several years we have come to the conclusion, that living off the grid, organic farming, and raising livestock, will give us the best chance for survival. We also have been having conversations with those close to us about developing co-ops for this purpose. It is not far fetched, that surviving under a societal breakup is going to take a like minded group of individuals pooling together their resources and talents, as well as, providing security for the group in order to survive. We would like to see prepping discussions move in that direction, because after THTF, organized cooperatives being already in place to fill the void that is created will help to create some semblance of civility.


----------



## Gians

*win win*

Growing more of your own food is a great idea in many ways, so is having a backup power supply. If nothing major happens there is always the minor stuff that seems to happen all the time. Food prices are predicted to rise later this year and our power goes out every few winters. I don't spend buckets of money based on TV or internet stories. Slow and steady research and prepping has been a plus, even in 'good' times.


----------



## TheLazyL

TheAnt said:


> An interesting idea came to me ...So, are you prepared if nothing happens? ...


Nothing happens?

NOTHING HAPPENS!?

You mean the:

The 1st, 2nd, 3rd and equity mortgages I took to buy SHTF stuff? 

Every credit card application I return and then maxed the card out for SHTF stuff? 

The costs from the hide out shelter I dug without permits and the sagging house foundation from the results thereof? 

The customized BOV that I still owe (and hiding from) the builder for? 

The cost of the divorce because she thinks I'm SHTF eccentric. 

And no SHTF? What's plan? Same as the Federal government. Let my great-great-great-great-grandchildren deal with the debt.


----------



## TheAnt

TheLazyL said:


> Nothing happens?
> 
> NOTHING HAPPENS!?
> 
> You mean the:
> 
> The 1st, 2nd, 3rd and equity mortgages I took to buy SHTF stuff?
> 
> Every credit card application I return and then maxed the card out for SHTF stuff?
> 
> The costs from the hide out shelter I dug without permits and the sagging house foundation from the results thereof?
> 
> The customized BOV that I still owe (and hiding from) the builder for?
> 
> The cost of the divorce because she thinks I'm SHTF eccentric.
> 
> And no SHTF? What's plan? Same as the Federal government. Let my great-great-great-great-grandchildren deal with the debt.


Haha, yep, thats what I mean. Be careful what you do... or dont do. A lot of folks misunderstood what I was getting at with this thread. The whole point is if you are one of the folks that did certain things confident in your idea of what was coming that would bite you in the butt if those things didnt happen. I am all for being prepared and I have a ways to go but dont sell the car to buy gasoline... you know what I mean.


----------



## invision

Having only been prepping for less than a year, I can honestly say it has changed me... A lot... and IMO for the better... I can already see the cost savings by changing our buying habbits... instead of eat out 4 out of 7 nights, we cook in simply because we have such a large stock pile of food available... Second, the idea of buying in bulk or looking for deals such as $10/10 @ Krogers is actually more fun that just grabbing what I need and go... Knowing that sitting in my gun safe is how much silver and gold??? 

It is a feeling of self assuredness - I was talking with someone the other day - a total Sheeple, he was like yeah, well you may be a conservative, but at least your not a crazy prepper... oh you should have been there for the rest of conversation... 

So if the TSHF doesn't happen, I will be completely shocked.. maybe Obama will fart out the magic tooth fairy and snatch all his money to pay off the national debt... but I see that happening about as much as a person who has been on food stamps, welfare and free housing for 5 years plus actually getting any type of job...


----------



## seanallen

Lots of opinions around here on what might or might not happen. Cant say myself. All i know is that this past year ive gotten some STRONG vibes about this POS and his admin. Im rarely wrong about my instincts when they kick in this level. 
Im thinking there are food shortages coming. Simple and common neccessities are gonna get scarce. This POS is turning out to be a ruthless tyrant, and those of his ilk have historically been very vicious to the general population. 
Therefore: food, water, shelter. Everything else is secondary, with the exception of security. Protect yourself, your family, your property. If squads of troops come to seize your stuff, open fire. Enough people do this, it will be impossible for the tyrant to win.


----------



## Viking

Never underestimate "Gut Feelings", I happen to believe that at some spiritual level we have feelings that are warning signals, ignore them and you may end up on the crappy end of the stick.


----------



## seanallen

Yeah ive done that before and wound up regretting it very much. What suprises me the most is the intensity of my instinctive reaction to him. Theres def something out of whack w the man.


----------



## ZangLussuria

ContinualHarvest said:


> Thanks. It'll be a starter home. Well be there for hopefully just 5 years and can then upgrade to something a little further out of town.


Same here. Moving into the townhouse in the next few months.
A bit better storage and rooms than here in the high rise condo. Rooms are gonna be a bit smaller though but a bit more living space in other areas. Gotta get even more creative.
Working on getting out of debt now and soon, the only one left will be the townhouse mortgage which we plan to pay off in 5 years. Gonna live here about 5 years as well and decide whether to sell it or keep it then and move further out of town.


----------



## Aliaysonfire

So this year, because most of our preps were for our bug out bags and purchases to fill them (we have SSS- shiny s*&^ syndrome- i think we've spent over 2k this year) we have spent a lot on that. but it's all camping stuff so we will/have been using it already. our "MAG" group have been planning for camping trips and have one coming up every month now. (YAY SUMMER) btw- nobody else in MAG spends like us so that's not a theme, we are just an anomaly. And we would have spent it anyways. moeny to us is just dirty green paper, why keep it?


----------



## BillS

We took out a 401k loan to prep. No regrets.


----------



## mojo4

Well for me its one of two options. 1- leave all my money in th bank so it can be siezed freezed or taxed. Option 2 - Buy crap I need like want and use and be semi-self sufficient. I pick #2. I'm betting that a lot of people in Cyprus are wishing they picked #2 as well.


----------



## lotsoflead

everyone should be better prepared if nothing happens, all their preps will be theirs to use at will, no moochers,no thieves, trespasseres,no midnight cooking to keep things undercover.


----------



## drfacefixer

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Wow, I don't understand the question...'nothing' happens? Do you mean if there's no "Apocalypse"? Because being prepared helps each of us in ANY situation...floods, fires, disease outbreak, pestilence, nuclear accidents, tornados, terrorism, economic collapse, war, etc.
> Anytime someone tells me 'your crazy' for having a plan, I simply nod because they are the irrational ones.
> 
> So, I believe the correct question is: "Are you foolish enough to believe that no bad situation will ever happen again..."
> 
> What happens if no one comes for you? What do you do? Ask yourself this and you have taken the first step at ensuring your long-term survival...
> 
> Just my $.02


I think part of if nothing happens, infers that you live as long as many past other generations have and you get to enjoy that period of time in life called the golden years. Those are the brief period where you have lots of time in your day, but may or may not have the amount of money squirreled away for retirement. Sure, you can eat your preps, but you may not be nearly as self relient as you are now. Who takes care of you then? Tight families seem to do the best of taking care of each other, but now and again have to deal with health issues of aging parents which can devistate family savings. My vote is still strong family ties - My parents raised me right and more than deserve my help when they can't get through thier day without aid.

Sure lots of people have the "my granny was sharp as a tack and just as useful at the age of 94", but alot of people also my the granny is in the hospital again story.


----------



## Trinka

"Something" is always happening.....

Loss of job...weather...storms....and having preps/being prepared is always a "good" thing...

Just this week we spent 24 hrs with no water....I can tell ya...being prepped made that a lot easier on us and the dogs...

Having a running spring in our yard helped too....even if it was 18 freaking degrees outside....the water does not freeze in the spring...

so we had water to boil ...to clean...for the dogs & for toilet flushing!

Also reminder...refill the jugs we dumped while back while cleaning, would have saved one more trip out in 18 degree temps...


----------



## dixiemama

Out have helped the past month with my husband being off work due to injury (with no income). I've been able to dip into it when we didn't have the money to get food and then replenish when we do. 

Something is always happening that you need your preps; our son uses his BOB for Boy Scout camping trips.


----------



## Transplant

Tirediron said:


> We don't have anything that won't be used in our "normal " life, just more sooner, and unless we see rampent DEflation it is money well spent.


Same here. What we have we can and will use on a daily basis in "normal" life.


----------



## machinist

I saw a similar question on another forum, and responded the same. We'll be fine if things go well! If things to the dogs, well, I hope we'll be fine. I plan on it. It's how our family has lived as far back as we know about--at least 5 generations. 

It is just a matter of keeping priorities straight. The basics come first (needs), and only after they are covered should we go for some discretionary spending of money, labor, and time on things beyond the basics (wants). 

We enjoy our lifestyle, and enjoy feeling more secure with having basic needs covered.


----------



## Quills

We store what we eat, and eat what we store, so it's not going to affect us either way -- which is, IMHO, the entire point of prepping. The lifestyle we've chosen (century farm, producing much of our own food, living lightly and frugally, reducing our carbon footprint, learning traditional skills...) is our LIFE, not something pigeon-holed into one area we might never need.

I've been a member of many prepping/homesteading sites, and I find that people can get a little fanatical about the "I'm prepared for the end of the world", but forget to live today. You can't do that, or you spend your life focussed on something that may never happen, rather than seeing what IS happening.

My experience has always been that whatever situation arises, it's seldom what you thought was coming. I can't prepare for the unknown, so I prepare to live my life as we wish to, regardless of how outside influences may change. 

I don't know WHY food prices may go up in future -- but one thing is for sure, they're not going DOWN, and we like to eat, so I keep a good store of food in the house. I don't know WHY I may need to know my way around firearms in future, but I do know that having that knowledge, however applied, will probably benefit me, whether it's enjoying hunting each fall, or defending my family in the face of the hordes. I don't know what is coming, weather-wise, but using cooling and heating (and electrical) alternatives now is saving me money NOW, and having extra warm clothes and blankets for colder temperatures doesn't cost me much (Value Village is a great place for extremely high quality, older winter clothing and outerwear, as well as down comforters and wool blankets).

In short, I lose nothing by being prepared -- and gain a lot, no matter what is coming down the pipe. But it has to be an overall lifestyle choice, you can't buy a vacuum-sealed, ten-year supply of food and sit back and consider yourself prepared -- because you're not, either way (as many people who went through Y2K figured out, to their cost).


----------



## readytogo

Like everybody here I prepared to be ready for an event, natural, my preparations are simple and totally family oriented, I never go over board , besides if something big comes my way I`ll just light up a good cigar ,talk to my cousin JackD and listen to Johnny PayCheck.:beercheer:


----------



## camo2460

I would rather have something and not need it, than need it and not have it. That's why I don't prep for specific events. I try to be prepared for any eventuality, for example we didn't feel like cooking tonight so we just opened a couple of our canned vegetable/meatball soup along with some bread and we were fine. So if something happens we are okay, and if not we are still okay. I think it's more of a mental thing, some folks are so afraid of something happening, that they become unbalanced and that unbalanced mental state is what causes the big let down if nothing happens. But, we all know that something is coming, we just don't know what or when, and that posses another problem for the unbalanced mind, the waiting, sort of like a soldier waiting in a fox hole. I have heard stories of soldiers having to be restrained due to the stress of waiting for the unknown. So part of preparing for what ever happens, is to not only have a healthy body, but a healthy mind and a calm spirit. This will aid a person in responding effectively no matter what happens.


----------



## carolexan

The only prep that would go to waste is the surplus tank.


----------



## LongRider

tugboats said:


> Our "preps" have already served thier purpose and if nothing happens something great has already happened to our family.


Well said aewsome post. My sentiments exactly.

Old thread but a most interesting thought provoking one. I also have prepped, trained, learned, practical survival skills since the early 70's. Laying down caches and stashes since 1973 planing to bug out to a predetermined location if SHTF. Applying the lessons and values my parents learned from their experiences during WWII Throughout the years my skills and stores have helped me make it through tough times and good. The economic prepping, my parents taught me, having cash in the bank, credit without credit debt made it possible for me to start my business. That and my other preps made it possible to make it through the first few years of having a business. Except for the business I have never owed anyone anything. I think the whole survival self reliance mind set made it possible to have my business, make it a success and than sell it when it was time. Retiring at forty never have to work another day in my life. My cars, boats, motorcycles and eventually my home have always been paid for in cash. I have never paid to have a car, boat or motorcycle maintained or repaired. Never paid anyone to build a deck, fix the plumbing or electric, or remodel a house or building. I think that mindset and the willingness to live frugally on what I can actually afford and pay cash for, has paid of in spades from lack of worry and stress. That seem to be a way of life for all my peers with the newest coolest shiny toy. All the while allowing me to build an adequate reserve to last me my life time. Like Tugboats and others prepping has already paid off in spades.

A whole new chapter opened up when we got this place and began to become self sustaining. Beyond prepping we needed to move out here away from the city before I lost my mind and went completely insane or ended up in prison. In time our or rather my focus changed. At some point it was no longer about being prepared and came to be about simply living, enjoying life and being grateful for what we have. We have come to a point that we know we will survive no matter what happens in the world around us.

Now it is about enjoying our lives having a sense of security, contentment, gratitude and appreciation for our life. We don't need to work out. Our daily chores keep us active and healthy. We don't diet as our diet is healthy, rich and varied. There is something especially satisfying about sitting down to a meal that you've prepared from scratch with what you've planted, harvested, preserved, caught, trapped, netted, hunted and gathered wild. We enjoy each day living in harmony with the world around us. From waking to the birds greeting a new day, grinding the coffee, using the hand grinder so as not to have to listen to the grating racket of the electric one. Savoring a fresh cup of coffee, sitting on the deck watching the sunrise. Rain, snow or sunshine relishing the adventures and experiences of each new day until we are back on the deck or the covered porch watching the sunset. Content with our day. With what we have accomplished, the adventures and the joy we've experienced throughout the day.

If it never does hit the fan, my prepping has brought me a far better way of life than I could never have imagined when I started. Has given me a freedom and liberty that few will ever know. If it does all go south we will continue to live our lives as we do now.


----------



## LongRider

I take great satisfaction knowing that because I have prepped I did not contribute one red cent to the Obomination's, nor his skanky bitch and vile spawn's $100,000,000.00 African vacation.

Than of course there is always this



> "A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects."
> 
> ― Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Mase92

Solid on either front. Water can be used in other area's. Food can be eaten. If nothing happens, I have a big pantry and some cool camping equip. if something does happen I know I'm not a sheep.


----------



## Geek999

The only prep that seemed like a large expense was a generator tied into the house. It paid for itself during Hurricane Sandy. You don't need TEOTWAWKI to have preps pay for themselves.


----------



## HoppeEL4

I have to say, if nothing happens, that's fine. I liked coming here and learning plenty of stuff and exchanging ideas. As well being here, and "prepping" has encouraged me to become more self reliant, and that is something we have gotten too far from these days. I have pulled myself back from the grocery store mentality to the bargain (get it for nearly nothing if I can't grow it myself), forage and grow it mindset. 

We have never been prepared food, eat out kind of people, so this all has not been a stretch to me, and I grew up out in the country, a father who fished, mother who foraged and canned (jams, fruit). Both parents were not gardeners, but could, they had six kids and worked full time, so having a vegetable garden, I think was last in their mind, since we lived in a rural area and could come across plenty of low cost produce all summer/fall long (to which my mother either canned it, or froze it).

I think all people need to re-learn what their ancestors knew about getting along without the grocery stores, and how to do as much for themselves as possible, for me, that's mainly what being here and learning to prep has been about, but I also do think we could experience an economic emergency that could leave many who have not prepped in one way or another, in a bad spot.


----------



## Moose33

I'm ok if nothing dreadful happens. I try to live a simple life. I have some food and supplies put up. I rotate through my food stores today the same way I would if things blow out. I just take it one day at a time. I do what I can to take care of myself today and tomorrow. I have more projects on my list, I won't get them all done this week. I just keep chipping away at them.


----------



## LincTex

Moose33 said:


> I try to live a simple life. I just take it one day at a time. I do what I can to take care of myself today and tomorrow. I have more projects on my list, I won't get them all done this week. I just keep chipping away at them.


If better than 90% of Americans would learn to live this way, we wouldn't have the problems we have right now.


----------



## Kodeman

This is a very interesting thread. I tend to follow the majority of posters mindset in my short and long term plans. Rotating food stock is simple and if done regularly insures I will always have food that is available and in good shape. I don't necessarily plan for a doomsday event but for any interruption that may last several weeks to several months. It's a start and further planning is needed, but will have to wait until time and finances will allow us to continue.


----------



## crabapple

I am putting in a 30 foot pitcher pump, if anyone ask why, it is an antique garden ornament.
Either way I will have water.


----------

